# Knowledge of the Suan Juan River?



## TexasRedz (Dec 3, 2009)

I will be in New Mexico fly fishing the San Juan. The first day or two will be spent fly fishing it by myself...then I am going to set up a guided trip with Aztec Anglers. My question is does anyone know what kind of fishery the San Juan is? Is it difficult to fish? And, has anyone used Aztec Anglers Guide service? 

Thanks


----------



## Honest Jeremy (May 14, 2011)

Everyone I know that goes likes the area. Everyone is different but if it was me I would get the guide first to get some local knowledge, then go solo.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

depends on water levels


look up san juan worm and bead head wooly bugger


----------



## Saltwater Fly Guy (Apr 27, 2011)

*San Juan*

I have fished the San Juan and never used a guide. The spot that I fished as well as many others was the Texas Hole. I used very small nymphs and caught lots of good fish. When wading the water is cold and once you stop look at your feet because usually there are a number of trout around your feet looking for what you might kick up out of the rocks.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

The most productive rig is usually a two nymph rig with an attractor on top, like an egg pattern or San Juan worm. On the dropper, put a very small midge pattern, about size 20. The Tippett needs to be light, probably 6x on the dropper. Put a small split shot or two above the nymphs and an indicator a couple feet above that. 

Mend your line to get a perfectly dead drift, and set the hook on any hesitation or bobble of the indicator no matter how slight. Also be sure to cast with a pretty open loop to keep from tangling the rig. Good luck!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Bruce J said:


> The most productive rig is usually a two nymph rig with an attractor on top, like an egg pattern or San Juan worm. On the dropper, put a very small midge pattern, about size 20. The Tippett needs to be light, probably 6x on the dropper. Put a small split shot or two above the nymphs and an indicator a couple feet above that.
> 
> Mend your line to get a perfectly dead drift, and set the hook on any hesitation or bobble of the indicator no matter how slight. Also be sure to cast with a pretty open loop to keep from tangling the rig. Good luck!


This is exactly correct. The guide will have you on a drift boat, which makes casting easier and pizzes off the guys on shore when you pull up and drop anchor right in front of them. Unlike saltwater, just lift your rod tip to set the hook on these trout. They usually jump 1 time when they are first hooked, so be mindful of the strength of your light tippet. I've broken many a fish off...... Have fun.


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

My son and I will be on the San Juan next tuesday on a float trip.We are staying in Durango and fishing for about 10 days.If I were you I would do the guide trip first if possible.He will cut your learning curve,know which flies to use and when to use them.He will also be able to tell you which spots to fish when you are on your own.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

SAN JUAN WORM with a dropper or two. Good point about your loop tightness as well.

One other thought, don't be afraid to fish the san Juan north of Navajo dam either.


----------



## ccamp_fx (Jan 18, 2007)

Just below the dam (below the barriers) can be some fairly rough water flow. I recommend using a staff as it's like walking on wet bowling balls. But there are lots of big fish there. They're not scared of anglers and pretty educated. I've used tiny size 26 cream, black, and red midge nymphs and caught fish my first time fly fishing. If you've never fished there, keep in mind the first 3.75 miles below the dam is catch and release only. Also barbless, or mashed barb hooks only. Only use 2 flies on your rig. The water is 42 degrees year round, so dress under your waders accordingly. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Top shelf information here, and free at that! All I can say is these fish have seen it all, and have advanced degrees in fly identification.


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

> because usually there are a number of trout around your feet looking for what you might kick up out of the rocks.


And don't try to catch the ones at your feet because it is illegal. Also, big black stimulators are excellent great dries to simulate midge clusters.


----------

